# And i was wearing chaps!



## Kevin

fixing to get xray



 

It does hurt

Reactions: Sincere 11


----------



## Brink

Why did you do that?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Holy crap! Get out the iodine.


----------



## Mike1950

￼nasty hope you are ok


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Ouch, I think you might need to break out the super glue. At least some duct tape...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin

Hey doc what you think? 



 

Morphine hitting me oretty good now

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Kevin

Right after ir happened on the way homw

Reactions: Sincere 4


----------



## Kevin

Well the sawbones said he needs to be involbed. That sucks. Prolly just wants to make a buck you know how they are @DKMD

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD

Looks like a flesh wound... Hopefully, you lost your nerve before getting into the joint proper.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> Hey doc what you think?
> 
> View attachment 114011
> 
> Morphine hitting me oretty good now



She'll be even better looking when the morphine kicks in... Oh, you meant the X-ray?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## NYWoodturner

Damn man - Hate to see that. The pain level has to on the "Intense" end of the scale ;sarcastic: 
Surgery scheduled yet?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Why were you trying to make yourself shorter?

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## ripjack13

Seriously though....how are you?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

It does look like the patella got nicked a bit. Im looking at my actual knee cap and looks like theres a small piece missing aboit the size of a pencil eraser. Still waiting for him come in and go digging around in there. The PA brought a bunch of crap in and said he'll be in soon. Hope they just clean it out sew me up and send me home. That morphene relaxed me but didn't do squat for the pain down there.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart

So, do you have to buy new chaps now or can you use them with shorts?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## David Van Asperen

WTH I sure hope that it is not too bad. Looks like it hurts like none other. Will be praying for a quick and full recovery. 
I am glad you were wearing chaps or I am sure that would look worse

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Remember those horror movies of car accidents they used to show in high school drivers ed? Made you not want to drive for about 2 weeks. Think I'll put my chain saw up for awhile now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD

The side of your knee cap that you're seeing is almost worthless, so missing a kerf won't do you any harm. As long as you didn't violate the joint space, you're golden, Pony boy. Sometimes we'll inject your knee joint with a bunch of saline... If it doesn't run out, you get a few stitches and pat on the back. If it leaks out through your wound, you get a trip to the OR for a thorough washing(warshing if you're from Texas).

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart

DKMD said:


> The side of your knee cap that you're seeing is almost worthless, so missing a kerf won't do you any harm. As long as you didn't violate the joint space, you're golden, Pony boy. Sometimes we'll inject your knee joint with a bunch of saline... If it doesn't run out, you get a few stitches and pat on the back. If it leaks out through your wound, you get a trip to the OR for a thorough washing(warshing if you're from Texas).



Good to have a second opinion available on the thread. One you can trust.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> It does look like the patella got nicked a bit. Im looking at my actual knee cap and looks like theres a small piece missing aboit the size of a pencil eraser. Still waiting for him come in and go digging around in there. The PA brought a bunch of crap in and said he'll be in soon. Hope they just clean it out sew me up and send me home. That morphene relaxed me but didn't do squat for the pain down there.



You would have thought it wold have helped pain pretty quick especially considering it is only about 1 1/2 ft from shoulder to knee???? on leprechauns...

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950

Not a great way to end day- Hell i have been whining about my back- It hurts but I have no extra holes. Hope your wife is driving home!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Send you donations care of me... I got'cha @Kevin

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 2 | Funny 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Yuck. I use my chainsaw daily, and my history of injuries would indicate I might be next! Hope all is well with you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Doc said the chain got into the joint and says he has to clean it out real good to minimize the chance of sepsis. I have to go in for surgery they fixing to wheel me into the OR and knock me out. Sure was hoping to avoid all this. Oh well ya win some and ya lose some. 

Could be worse.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 12


----------



## Tom Smart

Crap! Bonne chance!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Good luck Kev

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## bench1holio

Man that sux @Kevin, Hope all goes well and your back cutting soon. Just put your feet up for a few days and get waited on by the bride

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR

Damn it man...I hate seeing that happened. I hope all goes well for the clean up and no side issues aside from the soreness while healing. You're lucky it didn't get worse...though 'luck' doesn't seem quite appropriate in this instance. 
Will be wanting to hear how it happened, and spread some further warnings and safety tips. I know I don't use my chaps as often as I should...though not 100% effective, its probably safe to assume you'd have cut your leg off were it not for them.
No more getting hurt folks...we ain't invincible or above stupid crap happening!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass

Damn it man! Heal quickly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc

Wow, glad it wasn't worse! Best wishes for a speedy recovery. 

To be honest, I almost wish I hadn't seen this since next week I have to get out the saw to whack burl up. But then again, it'll probably make me pay that much more attention.

Is your wife going to kill you for bleeding on the upholstery?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt

Well I guess we all know who is going to be walking like Chester for a good while. All jokes aside I really hat to see that happen. That darn flame box elder is getting pretty expensive. Looks like this years harvest is going to be a wash out.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Geez that bites the big one! Hope it heals up quick man. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

So that's the secret of how the red gets into FBE and why his plot is better.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3 | Creative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Glad you where wearing the chaps! It definitely would have been far worse without them. This should show everyone how fast an accident like this can happen. A chainsaw is probably the most dangerous tool we use. Kevin Is an experienced sawyer and even he had an accident. You can never take a chainsaw for granted, always use safe practices and keep a firm grip and expect a kickback. A kickback is the most common cause of accidents with a chainsaw. As far as chainsaw cuts go that is a pretty good nick, without the chaps it would have been much more gruesome. I am so glad he was wearing his chaps. The worst thing about chainsaw injuries is that they tear the flesh and don't really cut it. But Kevin"s cut looks fairly clean, must have been a sharp chain. Oh my brother so hard to look at, heal quickly my friend.
I don't know how you guys take pictures of yourself after you have cut yourself so badly, last thing I think of is taking a pic, it's all I can do to stay composed and not hit the deck. If your bleeding I'm the guy you want around, if I'm bleeding I get light headed and don't do so well, lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## CWS

My thoughts and prayers are with you my friend. get better fast

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

T


woodtickgreg said:


> Glad you where wearing the chaps! It definitely would have been far worse without them. This should show everyone how fast an accident like this can happen. A chainsaw is probably the most dangerous tool we use. Kevin Is an experienced sawyer and even he had an accident. You can never take a chainsaw for granted, always use safe practices and keep a firm grip and expect a kickback. A kickback is the most common cause of accidents with a chainsaw. As far as chainsaw cuts go that is a pretty good nick, without the chaps it would have been much more gruesome. I am so glad he was wearing his chaps. The worst thing about chainsaw injuries is that they tear the flesh and don't really cut it. But Kevin"s cut looks fairly clean, must have been a sharp chain. Oh my brother so hard to look at, heal quickly my friend.
> I don't know how you guys take pictures of yourself after you have cut yourself so badly, last thing I think of is taking a pic, it's all I can do to stay composed and not hit the deck. If your bleeding I'm the guy you want around, if I'm bleeding I get light headed and don't do so well, lol.


Thank you Greg for making our beloved leaders injury a learning experience.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Yeow!!!  Sorry to see this. Heal quickly!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds

Well, the good news is that you are WAY too mean to die so keep telling yourself:

"I'm going to look back on this and laugh"

"I'm going to look back on this and laugh"

"I'm going to ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Brink



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

woodtickgreg said:


> Glad you where wearing the chaps! It definitely would have been far worse without them. This should show everyone how fast an accident like this can happen. A chainsaw is probably the most dangerous tool we use. Kevin Is an experienced sawyer and even he had an accident. You can never take a chainsaw for granted, always use safe practices and keep a firm grip and expect a kickback. A kickback is the most common cause of accidents with a chainsaw. As far as chainsaw cuts go that is a pretty good nick, without the chaps it would have been much more gruesome. I am so glad he was wearing his chaps. The worst thing about chainsaw injuries is that they tear the flesh and don't really cut it. But Kevin"s cut looks fairly clean, must have been a sharp chain. Oh my brother so hard to look at, heal quickly my friend.
> I don't know how you guys take pictures of yourself after you have cut yourself so badly, last thing I think of is taking a pic, it's all I can do to stay composed and not hit the deck. If your bleeding I'm the guy you want around, if I'm bleeding I get light headed and don't do so well, lol.


This is what concerns me. Kevin is the last person I thought I'd ever see post a pic like this. I haven't even started my saw in 6-8 months, but I've got some milling to do this winter. Looks like I'm going to get some chaps finally and be super on edge the whole time.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950

JR Custom Calls said:


> This is what concerns me. Kevin is the last person I thought I'd ever see post a pic like this. I haven't even started my saw in 6-8 months, but I've got some milling to do this winter. Looks like I'm going to get some chaps finally and be super on edge the whole time.


always got to be careful- takes very little to make a big mistake.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin could hide this but putting it in forefront helps everyone stay alert.....

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Schroedc

He has been really good about sharing his teachable moments. Everything from chainsaw safety to properly incinerating an automobile.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## norman vandyke

We all make mistakes. Sometimes even when all precautions are taken these things can happen. Luckily, leprechauns are crazy, chainsaw wielding madmen who bounce back quicker than a unicorn jumping a rainbow. Seriously, I hope you have a swift recovery.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Ok, in the spirit of Kevin I will provide the visual training that should help everyone ensure proper chainsaw safety. To get this training online in time to provide you with this much needed knowledge (a little late for Kevin but the rest of you take notes) I had to pose for the "no picture" myself...



I think this should clear up any confusion. Again, sorry Kevin, I should have posted this sooner...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950

Have to excuse @Don Ratcliff he has been hallucinating lately.............. At least he remembered what wood looked like- his legs- uh uh sorry - your wife sent me this - you are close though- there are 2 of them.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 8


----------



## TimR

Mike1950 said:


> Have to excuse @Don Ratcliff he has been hallucinating lately.............. At least he remembered what wood looked like- his legs- uh uh sorry - your wife sent me this - you are close though- there are 2 of them.
> 
> View attachment 114024


Dang them thar are sum purdy cankles

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950

TimR said:


> Dang them thar are sum purdy cankles


 That is funny

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Sorry to see that happen Kevin, that is a nasty cut !!!! Hope all goes well in surgery and u heal up quick

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Ouch, Kevin! Hope you heal quickly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Nasty! I'm so sorry this happened, and hope it doesn't slow you down! Praying for speedy and thorough recovery. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> Have to excuse @Don Ratcliff he has been hallucinating lately.............. At least he remembered what wood looked like- his legs- uh uh sorry - your wife sent me this - you are close though- there are 2 of them.
> 
> View attachment 114024


It's was difficult sharing my physique like I did. To help ensure your safety and the safety of others I put myself out there by showing my legs. How dare you belittle my hope of saving others from the fate suffered by Kevin. That is just some pictures you Googled in a sorry attempt to break my self esteem and drive the wedge further between me and @Schroedc 

Now I may not be able to speak to him ever again! All because you TRIED to be funny! 

Way to go @Mike1950 way to go...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Don's back.....

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Don's back.....


@Kevin tried to lop off his leg, how could I miss the bountiful opportunity for jokes that would spawn from said loping...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Kevin

Surgery went well. I did violate the joint space doc. This is the least amount of fun I've had in a long time. So far they've try morphine dilaidid and Demerol and none of them are helping at all. This effing hurts.

Reactions: Sincere 14


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> Surgery went well. I did violate the joint space doc. This is the least amount of fun I've had in a long time. So far they've try morphine dilaidid and Demerol and none of them are helping at all. This effing hurts.

Reactions: +Karma 3


----------



## rocky1

Kevin said:


> Surgery went well. I did violate the joint space doc. This is the least amount of fun I've had in a long time. So far they've try morphine dilaidid and Demerol and none of them are helping at all. This effing hurts.




All those narcotics and he still types better on his phone than @Tclem on a keyboard! Damn!!


Best wishes for relief from the pain, and a speedy and full recovery. Hate seein that Kevin; injury of that nature is bad enough without involving a joint. Take care of yourself and get well quick.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> Surgery went well. I did violate the joint space doc. This is the least amount of fun I've had in a long time. So far they've try morphine dilaidid and Demerol and none of them are helping at all. This effing hurts.


You violated more than the joint, you violated the muscles, the skin, your pants (in a couple areas I'm willing to bet) not to mention the upholstery in the truck and let's not forget your arseless chaps. Those poor things are ruined. But the most biggest problem was @woodtickgreg that guy got lightheaded just looking at it. Imagine the damage that could have been done had he been driving towards a school at recess when he looked at your post. The carnage! 

Everything is connected people, be careful what you post, let my good friend Joe Diffis explain...

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## phinds

Kevin said:


> Surgery went well. I did violate the joint space doc.


Uh, Kev, I know they're giving you drugs and stuff but really ... violating your doctor? The nurses may find it amusing but the docs, probably not so much. Well, at least you're still your old energetic self. My advice? Go after the nurses instead.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

phinds said:


> Uh, Kev, I know they're giving you drugs and stuff but really ... violating your doctor? The nurses may find it amusing but the docs, probably not so much. Well, at least you're still your old energetic self. My advice? Go after the nurses instead.


What do "joint space doc's" actually specialize in when @Kevin isn't violating them?


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> What do "joint space doc's" actually specialize in when @Kevin isn't violating them?



They keep your reefer box healthy.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> They keep your reefer box healthy.


The meds may not be helping with the pain but they have made you funny...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

A new doc came in and ordered me a dilaudid pump. The morphine relaxes me but doesn't touch the pain. Demerol same thing. Dilaudid takes just a bit of the edge off it seems but anyone who may have been thinking about doing this for kicks, I advise find some other form of amisement. Get a rubix cube or something. Serioisly this is a ton of pain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Sincere 7


----------



## Tclem

rocky1 said:


> All those narcotics and he still types better on his phone than @Tclem on a keyboard! Damn!!
> 
> 
> Best wishes for relief from the pain, and a speedy and full recovery. Hate seein that Kevin; injury of that nature is bad enough without involving a joint. Take care of yourself and get well quick.


Whad a kaybourd?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem

So you walked into a briar bush lol. Man I would have died right there if that had happened to me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

Tclem said:


> So you walked into a briar bush lol. Man I would have died right there if that had happened to me



Nah you a tough old boy. Worst part was pushing in the clutch on the tractor. Did not feel good - had to push it in several times navigating creeks etc. on the ~1/8 mile trip back to the truck. 

Finally getting some pain relief from the dilauded pump though. Itching like a mangy old dog but better than nonstop pain. Pain level is down to a very tolerable 5-ish. I'm happy because 9.5 flat out sucks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## against.the.grain

I don't use a a chainsaw frequently so I never thought about needing chaps. I'm reconsidering that now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kevin

against.the.grain said:


> I don't use a a chainsaw frequently so I never thought about needing chaps. I'm reconsidering that now.



Only takes once.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

I remember when I got my pinky with a TS. took out 3/4 of the last knuckle joint. granted I was maybe 16 at the time, but CS, TS no matter... It hurt. the school nurse could set a watch by me coming down to get my Tylenol w/ Codeine.

Take it easy and feel better!!


----------



## Spinartist

@Kevin good thing you're not as short as everyone says you are or you could be in worse shape!!

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Bean time. I havent eaten a meal since brewkfast yesterday.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Kevin said:


> Bean time. I havent eaten a meal since brewkfast yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 114034



I'm surprised they let such a klutz have those sharp tools.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## phinds

Kevin said:


> Bean time. I havent eaten a meal since brewkfast yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 114034


Now you're just making stuff up. That is not hospital food, that's a real breakfast. All they gave me was oatmeal and soggy toast.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Schroedc

Better put a cork on that fork.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg

Ok, now that we know youare going to survive here's the question everyone wants to know. How did it happen. I for the life of me can't figure out how you got a cut straight across your knee like that? Please tell everyone what not to do. If you spend enough time on a chainsaw anyone can get careless and an injury will happen, it only takes a second, most loggers have scars and stories. Have you thought about what happened?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13

And if it's just when it kicked back, make up a good crazy yarn about dragons attacking and clones riding unicorns looking to eat your gold forest....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Kevin, how're you doing this morning?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

against.the.grain said:


> I don't use a a chainsaw frequently so I never thought about needing chaps. I'm reconsidering that now.


I donated mine to Greg because he eats chainsaws for breakfast....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## deltatango

Stay heavy on that pain med until you get over the hump Kevin. See if they'll give you some anti-itch med that they usually do when on that stuff. Keep going until your mind begins to relax, then your body will follow.
It's all OK. Can't race cars without crashes, can't climb mountains without some falls, can't box without getting the crap beat out of you. It's the scar that tells that story. Down the road, it'll be just another "whoops".
Happens to the very best. You are evidence of that. Make the best of your stay, right?
Feel better, breathe deeply, rest.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Great Post 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## DKMD

Kevin said:


> Surgery went well. I did violate the joint space doc. This is the least amount of fun I've had in a long time. So far they've try morphine dilaidid and Demerol and none of them are helping at all. This effing hurts.


If your kidneys are OK and no stomach issues, you might ask for a little toradol... Good stuff for bone pain.



Don Ratcliff said:


> What do "joint space doc's" actually specialize in when @Kevin isn't violating them?



Assaulting Hawaiians to cope with the shame of being violated...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Great Post 3 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson

Ouch Kevin! Thank goodness you were wearing chaps, or you next project might have been a wooden leg.... Hope everything mends well....

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin

Sprung said:


> Kevin, how're you doing this morning?




I'm doing better Matt, thanks for asking. Can't walk but pain has been reduced a great deal by a narco pump which I can control to some extent. First time I've had some measurable happened relief since it happned.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 4


----------



## Sprung

Kevin said:


> I'm doing better Matt, thanks for asking. Can't walk but pain has been reduced a great deal by a narco pump which I can control to some extent. First time I've had some measurable happened relief since it happned.



Good to hear you're getting at least some relief from the pain. The rest will come in time, including the pain levels going down.


----------



## Kevin

DKMD said:


> If your kidneys are OK and no stomach issues, you might ask for a little toradol... Good stuff for bone pain.
> 
> 
> 
> Assaulting Hawaiians to cope with the shame of being violated...



He said he rx's toridol all the time. He said he'll chck my creatinine and give it to me if it looks good. Not sure he would have unless you mentioned it. Send your consult invoice to Texoma Medical Center attention Kevin's doctor.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

I still can't believe you drove yourself to the hospital. Tough as nails you are.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@DKMD 

No wonder they charge so much, the shame of being violated by leprechauns and the punishment they take in their silly attempt to assault a Hawaiian; between the therapy and ER visits they just break even.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc

Now that we know he's going to survive, his choice of title did really have me thinking twice before I decided to open the thread.....

A leprechaun in chaps....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> I still can't believe you drove yourself to the hospital. Tough as nails you are.



Actually I drove from the forest to my house which is about the same distance because I wanted to shower I was covered in all kinds of nasty stuff like you get when you log. My wife was getting ready to go to work so she drove me from our house to the hospital . She decided not to work and has been staying with me the whole time I can't even run her off, but it's a good thing because she helped the orthopedic surgeon in the ER before they decided to take me to the OR and she's helped out a bunch because they're short staffed as always. The sawbones did not even have a nurse to assist him for like 30 minutes in the ER so she stepped in and did it with his approval, in fact he asked her since he knew she was a nurse here.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

Wow...she got to work on you. Michele says that was sweet...
And she sends her simpafees...(that's how she says it)

@Mrs RipJack13

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Actually I drove from the forest to my house which is about the same distance because I wanted to shower I was covered in all kinds of nasty stuff like you get when you log. My wife was getting ready to go to work so she drove me from our house to the hospital . She decided not to work and has been staying with me the whole time I can't even run her off, but it's a good thing because she helped the orthopedic surgeon in the ER before they decided to take me to the OR and she's helped out a bunch because they're short staffed as always. The sawbones did not even have a nurse to assist him for like 30 minutes in the ER so she stepped in and did it with his approval, in fact he asked her since he knew she was a nurse here.



Uh oh- she got to work on you- have you checked to make sure all yer parts are still there- Might have figured it was a good time to get even..... :)

Reactions: Funny 4 | Useful 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

You just can't get any better care than from a lived one, how cool is that! She got to assist and watch over you, that's just amazing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Mike1950 said:


> Uh oh- she got to work on you- have you checked to make sure all yer parts are still there- Might have figured it was a good time to get even..... :)


I would check for tracking devices and zappers for sure... get an x-ray after the fact and compare the two

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## deltatango

Man I tell you what Kevin, that was a gruesome lookin' wound. Looks like you're not a bleeder which is good. Bless the wives behind us - you're a fortunate man, sir. It's a good thing she was there. Now she knows exactly what went on in there and will be able to help you down the road in your recovery. Speaking of which, may it be speedy and painless. Hope you'll be able to get back to work soon. Also hope you're doing well this afternoon. I know the pain is worse at night, but sounds like you're pretty well set.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## TimR

Glad to hear you're feeling added relief today . Heal well!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Is he awake yet? Or did the meds knock em out....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Did he forget his charger when he went home to shower before going to the ER? It's not like he cut Off the leg, he should have thought to get his charger for crying out loud.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

phinds said:


> Now you're just making stuff up. That is not hospital food, that's a real breakfast. All they gave me was oatmeal and soggy toast.




Every things bigger in Texas!! Especially minor scratches taking down trees!!


----------



## Spinartist

Kevin said:


> Bean time. I havent eaten a meal since brewkfast yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 114034




Maybe if you had a mid day snack you'd been thinking straighter.


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> Did he forget his charger when he went home to shower before going to the ER? It's not like he cut Off the leg, he should have thought to get his charger for crying out loud.




And of course his wonderful wife will bring him a pair of two legged pants to go home in..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Get down on your knees and....... Well, one knee anyway

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist

Kevin said:


> Actually I drove from the forest to my house which is about the same distance because I wanted to shower I was covered in all kinds of nasty stuff like you get when you log. My wife was getting ready to go to work so she drove me from our house to the hospital . She decided not to work and has been staying with me the whole time I can't even run her off, but it's a good thing because she helped the orthopedic surgeon in the ER before they decided to take me to the OR and she's helped out a bunch because they're short staffed as always. The sawbones did not even have a nurse to assist him for like 30 minutes in the ER so she stepped in and did it with his approval, in fact he asked her since he knew she was a nurse here.




Kevin, I'm truly sorry to hear that this happened to you! Thank you for being big enough to share it with us so we can learn & hopefully avoid an injury like this or worse.
You are very respected & looked up to!!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Sincere 2


----------



## Schroedc

Spinartist said:


> You are very respected & looked up to!!



Well, figuratively since he is pretty short

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Schroedc said:


> Well, figuratively since he is pretty short


That was a low blow...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## phinds

Don Ratcliff said:


> That was a low blow...


Which is particularly dangerous for short people. Might hit him in the privates.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

phinds said:


> Which is particularly dangerous for short people. Might hit him in the privates.


OR the chin...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## robert flynt

Kevin said:


> Surgery went well. I did violate the joint space doc. This is the least amount of fun I've had in a long time. So far they've try morphine dilaidid and Demerol and none of them are helping at all. This effing hurts.


Do you mind if I send them my heavy wooden mallet to try? It does work well and the only draw back is, it leave knots on the head. Say what that thingy they give women when they have children, what is it an epadural? Wait, I have another idea get a tube of that toothache medicine and squirt on it. A friend of mine said it worked good on hemerroids. Just squirt a tube of that up your butt and your good for all day.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

robert flynt said:


> Do you mind if I send them my heavy wooden mallet to try? It does work well and the only draw back is, it leave knots on the head. Say what that thingy they give women when they have children, what is it an epadural? Wait, I have another idea get a tube of that toothache medicine and squirt on it. A friend of mine said it worked good on hemerroids. Just squirt a tube of that up your butt and your good for all day.


I am not sure but i think this goes in the more then i need to know category.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## robert flynt

Mike1950 said:


> I am not sure but i think this goes in the more then i need to know category.


Feel so bad about that happening, I was just trying to help. Besides you might need some toothache medicine in a pinch one day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

robert flynt said:


> Feel so bad about that happening, I was just trying to help. Besides you might need some toothache medicine in a pinch one day.



Hopefully it's not a used tube of it....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

robert flynt said:


> Feel so bad about that happening, I was just trying to help. Besides you might need some toothache medicine in a pinch one day.



I appreciate your concern for me ( damn missiisisipians) but let us hope I can skip shovin toothache meds up my a..........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Hopefully it's not a used tube of it....



I would rather use it on the teeth first and then the roids but whatever floats yer boat...............................

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## robert flynt

Mike1950 said:


> I would rather use it on the teeth first and then the roids but whatever floats yer boat...............................


It doesn't work on false teeth, you know.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Or in Mike's case, wooden teeth...hahahahahaaaa....

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950

ripjack13 said:


> Or in Mike's case, wooden teeth...hahahahahaaaa....



Very funny- are you related to @Tclem

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Mike1950 said:


> Very funny- are you related to @Tclem



It would be a safe bet to say no. I can count past my toes and have all my hair....

​

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> It would be a safe bet to say no. I can count past my toes and have all my hair....
> 
> ​



So you say....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123

Hate that happened to you. Glad you got to some trained medical officials quick and getting fixed up so you can get back at it. My wife and I will pray for a quick recovery for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> So you say....



Don't make me get @Don Ratcliff talking to you again....you'll be in big trouble....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Schroedc

ripjack13 said:


> Don't make me get @Don Ratcliff talking to you again....you'll be in big trouble....



So you say....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DKMD

I took the initiative to order Kevin an enema from all of his friends here at Woodbarter...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 2 | Great Post 2 | Funny 8 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Another one?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DavidDobbs

Wow

Hope your doing better.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Another one?


You both ordered one too? Talk about Irish Clean...

Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

Hope you're feeling better, and here's to a speedy recovery!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bean_counter

Just saw this Kevin. Hope you bounce back quick cause them SWAT people need some more of that red candy. 


BTW there are some incredibly funny posts on this thread

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS

Hope things are better today my friend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gman2431

Dam man! Hope that heals good for ya.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW

I hope I never get bit by a CS. Ouch! Get well soon!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard

Man I'm sorry to hear about this. It's amazing to me things like this can happen, even when your careful and do as much as possible to protect yourself.

I sure hope you heal up, but it's going to be a real pain in the a&(. Hopefully since you're a young and fit buck things will heal well. Wishing you a speedy recovery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Tom Smart

@Kevin, how the heck are you doing?! Much better we all hope. Are you home yet or still enjoying hospital food?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## robert flynt

DKMD said:


> I took the initiative to order Kevin an enema from all of his friends here at Woodbarter...


Now I know for sure Kevin will need some of that tooth ache gel for his butt and his knee. Great Idea Doc!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

I heard from Kevin, he's on his way home.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thank You! 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Spinartist

woodtickgreg said:


> You just can't get any better care than from a loved one, how cool is that! She got to assist and watch over you, that's just amazing.

Reactions: Funny 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Spinartist

Really truly sorry Kev. Don't look at that last post unless you've taken a couple pain meds 1/2 hour before.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Been there, both sides. Several times receiving the cut, luckily, never that deep. Twice through the chaps and the rest, too stupid to put them on. The other times responding to a call. I've seen several foreheads, face and throat shots. Kickback is a "B", and I realize with age, my responses are getting slower, arms and back weaker and the random chance percentages get higher. I also have a spotter or assistant to keep an I eye on me, just is case now days.

God's speed with health and healing....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds

My nephew recently had a chain saw kick back to his face. At the end of the day it left a great big scar running from this eyebrow down to his chin and utterly miraculously it did not touch his eyeball even though the path was straight across the eyeball. Both he and his dad, who drove him to the emergency room, thought he would be blind in that eye as they drove there but it was "just" the pain and the blood screwing up his vision.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin how you doing? We haven't heard from you in awhile. I hope the meds are working and the pain is subsiding some.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> I heard from Kevin, he's on his way home.





woodtickgreg said:


> Kevin how you doing? We haven't heard from you in awhile. I hope the meds are working and the pain is subsiding some.



My guess is he's home chewing meds like pez....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Just catching up after my trip - and hoping your pain reduces and your wound heals quickly.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

Maybe his wife put his phone and a high shelf and he can't get to it.
 Tony

That's what Nikki does when I piss her off!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CWS

ripjack13 said:


> My guess is he's home chewing meds like pez....


He's so tough I bet he's not taking meds. He's a Texan ya know.Get better soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Maybe his wife put his phone and a high shelf and he can't get to it.
> Tony
> 
> That's what Nikki does when I piss her off!



Sooo....you mean on the counter?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Sooo....you mean on the counter?



I don't care who you are, that there's funny stuff!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Kevin

I got home last night and slept off and on until about 11 today or so. I had to get up and pee every hour to hour and a half though so the sleep was broken up. My knee feels pretty dang good, and the extreme body aches I had (which puzzled me and the doc and all the nurses) have abated about 70%. There are several theories about it everything from anisthesia side effects to the hours of pain I endured before getting any pain meds making my muscles stay all tensed for that long to the way I've had to use muscles I don't normally use to shift in bed and get out of bed etc. to a combo of all three. I caught hell from the nurses because I refused to stay in bed. I just can't man.

The doc had told the nurse after surgery to write an order for crutches post op and use them for a couple days. The order never got written so I assumed he wanted me to walk on it. I used the IV stand as a cructh. So i had walked downstairs (I used the elevator to actually do down trust me stairs would have been impossible) and look at the snacks available. When the doc found this out yesterday (some unnamed nurse told on me ahem Terry!) he looked at me incredulously and said "you were walking on that knee yesterday?!) My wife said this Doc has the reputation as a hardass with the nurses and said she glad she isn't the nurse responsible for writing that order because he's going to let her have it. 

Here's the knees on the way home yesterday to show swelling (actually just looking for an excuse to show off my sexy legs..)




Here's the present state of the wound during a bandage change an hour ago ...




Not long after she changed the bandage I went out to the shop with my nurse nagging me all the way. I told her look I am using the damn crutches. I just wanted to make sure I had shut the air valve to the compressor and some other things I do when I secure the shop for the night. My knee is fine. It's a little sore but not bad at all. I can walk just fine without my crutches but I'm using them for the most part because life is easier when I do and not because of the knee. In fact I am pushing my luck right now sitting at the computer this long because she sees I'm on WB. I told her I had to check in with a few customers whose orders have been dealyed and she saif fine don't take long (I still haven't figured out how to gett all my emails accounts going to my phone).

I'm fixing to go back to bed and watch me some Netflix (Season 5 of Longmire has arrived woohoo!) I'll sneak on the forum on my phone time to time and read the jokes.

P.S. whoever said I am probably not taking my pain meds you are right. I was taking them religiously until this morning but my knee isn't hurting much now. Only pain med I am on is percocet but it makes you consitapted so I have started weaning myself off of that. But trust me I am NOT going to miss one single dose of the cephadroxol (antibiotic). I don't want an infection!

That's my sitrep and the last one I plan to give. Thanks for asking and supporting (and jabbing me too) everyone. Thanks to Don the Ho and Marc for the awesome pink panties and tutu they sent me in the hospital - I plan to put them to good use. Now I have to figure out a good way to break the news to my parents why I'm on crutches ....

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 14


----------



## ripjack13

Oh man....look at that sexy shaved leg. @Brink would love that...

Good to hear you're up n about. Take it easy though. No showing off the tutu and panties.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

Glad you're home and feeling better. I only count 5 stitches. That won't be much to brag about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Oh man....look at that sexy shaved leg. @Brink would love that...
> 
> Good to hear you're up n about. Take it easy though. No showing off the tutu and panties.....


That was his leg? I thought it was an elbow...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony

Glad you're home man! Hope it heals quickly. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Spinartist said:


> Glad you're home and feeling better. I only count 5 stitches. That won't be much to brag about.


5 stitches and it's half way around the "leg" I had 7 in my neck and it was less than 2" cut. Wow...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> 5 stitches and it's half way around the "leg" I had 7 in my neck and it was less than 2" cut. Wow...



I cut across 2 fingers, total about 3 inches and I've got 37 stitches. Tony

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc

With what they probably charge per stitch, spacing them out like that probably saved @Kevin 10 or 15 thousand dollars

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> I cut across 2 fingers, total about 3 inches and I've got 37 stitches. Tony


I rest my case...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> Oh man....look at that sexy shaved leg. @Brink would love that...
> 
> Good to hear you're up n about. Take it easy though. No showing off the tutu and panties.....




What do you think he wore home from the hospital??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## TimR

Now that's funny stuff right there!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## ELBeau

Best wishes for a speedy recovery.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chippin-in

Got here late. Dang Kev, you dont mess around. God bless you with quick and complete healing.

Robert

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> View attachment 114113


That's some funny stuff! I busted out a belly chuckle with that pic

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## David Van Asperen

@Kevin
Somehow I figured you would be one of those guys that could not just lay in bed and rest but, walking around without crutches for support the day after surgery may have been pushing it just a bit.
Glad that you are feeling much better and hope the healing continues on its present course and speed.
Lots of funny stuff posted here and it just shows how much people care because they know that you enjoy this particular form of punishment.
Very thankful that you have such a caring and knowledgable bride that is the best type of help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## ironman123

Glad you got patched up, medicated and sent home quick.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist

@Kevin , you doing OK? Still on the crutches? Taking it very easy the first few days goes a long way to speed up recovery!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Spinartist said:


> @Kevin , you doing OK? Still on the crutches? Taking it very easy the first few days goes a long way to speed up recovery!



Doing great! Been visiting with my parents about to go het me some new slippers my old ones bout wore out.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Schroedc

It just hit me, think about how darn lucky Kevin was that when he fell it was a part of his body that had protective gear that hit the chain. Imagine if it had been an arm or stomach or his face or his Johnson..

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## SENC

Schroedc said:


> It just hit me, think about how darn lucky Kevin was that when he fell it was a part of his body that had protective gear that hit the chain. Imagine if it had been an arm or stomach or his face or his Johnson..


Well, it probably would have bounced off of his head severely damaging the saw - and the odds of hitting his johnson are about as small as the odds of him winning a sports bet!

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 9 | Informative 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Dam Dude that aint gonna put the red in your wood!!!  Hope your doing better.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Schroedc said:


> It just hit me, think about how darn lucky Kevin was that when he fell it was a part of his body that had protective gear that hit the chain. Imagine if it had been an arm or stomach or his face or his Johnson..





SENC said:


> Well, it probably would have bounced off of his head severely damaging the saw - and the odds of hitting his johnson are about as small as the odds of him winning a sports bet!



Would have needed a cosiderably smaller saw to get his johnson....￼￼........

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Mike1950 said:


> Would have needed a cosiderably smaller saw to get his johnson....￼￼........




Wood have only needed one stitch too!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

Spinartist said:


> Wood have only needed one stitch too!!



And it would have been hard to tell which was which! 

_Doc when I gotta pee which one do I aim with?!_

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kevin

Schroedc said:


> It just hit me, think about how darn lucky Kevin was that when he fell it was a part of his body that had protective gear that hit the chain. Imagine if it had been an arm or stomach or his face or his Johnson..



If it had gone 1/8" less deep he could have cleaned it, stitched it up and sent me home that night. I made a couple of short vids of Terry assiting the doc in the emergency room and him digging around in my knee right as he was realizing he was gonna have to take me to the OR. But you're right it could have been a much worse outcome. 

I overdid it today. I'm a little sore again.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 3


----------



## Spinartist



Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## TimR

@Kevin , not wanting you to have to relive this ... but did it ever come out how it happened?


----------



## Spinartist

TimR said:


> @Kevin , not wanting you to have to relive this ... but did it ever come out how it happened?




Yep. Couple pages back


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> If it had gone 1/8" less deep he could have cleaned it, stitched it up and sent me home that night. I made a couple of short vids of Terry assiting the doc in the emergency room and him digging around in my knee right as he was realizing he was gonna have to take me to the OR. But you're right it could have been a much worse outcome.
> 
> I overdid it today. I'm a little sore again.



Try to take it easy- I know Not easy.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Glad to hear you are doing better. You must be since your breaking all the rules and disobeying direct orders from the doc, nurse, wife, etc
I might have a tree job coming up so you know I will be thinking about this.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

TimR said:


> @Kevin , not wanting you to have to relive this ... but did it ever come out how it happened?



Tim, you should just read from the beginning to get the full 3D picture of the story I like to call... "Adventures of Kevin the Logging Leprechaun, or, How I learned to scrap my chaps and Love the Saw."

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

And so I wonder, which saw bit you?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> And so I wonder, which saw bit you?



The new Echo. I think that was part of it also. I'm not used to that saw yet - I haven't even named her which is bad karma. She's also heavier than what I'm used to so I was carrying her differently . . . lower in fact. 

I have to name her before we go out together again. I might have to get away from Swedish and Germanic names for this one. Since Echo originated in Japan I'm thinking I should name her Jinx, after the famous female Ninja warrior and how I fell about her right now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## gman2431

I must have missed it somewhere... You tripped and fell? Saw on?


----------



## Schroedc

He actually posted it in the How was your day thread- Here's the transcript--

↑
_Soooo, how did this accident actually happen. Looks like it was late afternoon. Were you tired a taking a chance on a risky cut or just an unlucky moment?
I was in extremely thick brush on a slope and began to feel unsafe the way I was approaching the fall. I decided to reassess my plan, and as I was crabwalking around the tree looking up to make a better plan, a vine caught my foot and down I went. I had not locked the chain as I normally do when I walk with a running saw. When I fell I inadvertantly squeezed the throttle and fell on the bar. 

Everything would have been okay but the spinning chain pulled the chap leg so hard it broke the lower two plastic quick snaps and moved the kevlar pant leg out of the way. I was able to get my finger off the trigger as I was falling, and that coupled with pant keg bogging the saw down before it started eating my flesh so the chain speed was low, otherwise might have been very very nasty indeed. 

It all happened so fast. So in my view my main mistakes were this:
_

_Wearing old worn-out chaps_
_Walking with a running saw without engaging the brake_
_Not clearing off the area around the tree before attacking it_
_Not having a solid plan in place before starting the drop_
_Having my finger on the trigger in combo with #2 above_
_Operator carelessness. Over-confidence. Being a dummy._

Reactions: Thank You! 4 | Informative 1


----------



## gman2431

Thanks Colin! 

And holy crap man... Talk about getting out of it with only what you got. @Tclem would have had to make a really big FBE hair stick for a peg leg.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> The new Echo. I think that was part of it also. I'm not used to that saw yet - I haven't even named her which is bad karma. She's also heavier than what I'm used to so I was carrying her differently . . . lower in fact.
> 
> I have to name her before we go out together again. I might have to get away from Swedish and Germanic names for this one. Since Echo originated in Japan I'm thinking I should name her Jinx, after the famous female Ninja warrior and how I fell about her right now.


I'm thinking you should name her Broadzila, kind of a hibrid name.


----------



## Spinartist

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm thinking you should name her Broadzila, kind of a hibrid name.




OR the Leprechaun lopper, lopper, lopper, lopper(Echo).

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Spinartist

Schroedc said:


> He actually posted it in the How was your day thread- Here's the transcript--
> 
> ↑
> _Soooo, how did this accident actually happen. Looks like it was late afternoon. Were you tired a taking a chance on a risky cut or just an unlucky moment?
> I was in extremely thick brush on a slope and began to feel unsafe the way I was approaching the fall. I decided to reassess my plan, and as I was crabwalking around the tree looking up to make a better plan, a vine caught my foot and down I went. I had not locked the chain as I normally do when I walk with a running saw. When I fell I inadvertantly squeezed the throttle and fell on the bar.
> 
> Everything would have been okay but the spinning chain pulled the chap leg so hard it broke the lower two plastic quick snaps and moved the kevlar pant leg out of the way. I was able to get my finger off the trigger as I was falling, and that coupled with pant keg bogging the saw down before it started eating my flesh so the chain speed was low, otherwise might have been very very nasty indeed.
> 
> It all happened so fast. So in my view my main mistakes were this:
> _
> 
> _Wearing old worn-out chaps_
> _Walking with a running saw without engaging the brake_
> _Not clearing off the area around the tree before attacking it_
> _Not having a solid plan in place before starting the drop_
> _Having my finger on the trigger in combo with #2 above_
> _Operator carelessness. Over-confidence. Being a dummy._




This like so many other accidents (AKA culling the population) can be avoided by following safety rules *EVERYTIME.* No matter how experienced we are. Most injuries & mishaps I've experienced were due to my own "not following the rules" or not listening to my inner voice saying, whoa there, STOP & think about what your doing !!

Kevin's _Walking with a running saw & engaging the brake _or shutting the saw off would have prevented his injury. When we take a chance by not using safety sense or features we increase our odds of a nasty injury.


----------



## HomeBody

I just got back from FL and saw this thread. Sorry to hear about your pain and suffering. Take it easy and heal up. Gary


----------



## ripjack13

I have no idea what the requirements are for naming a saw, or if its bad luck to have someone else name it for you. But would it be interesting to have us name it?


----------



## Mike1950

Da butcher￼......

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc

Call it Little Willie

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Mike1950 said:


> Da butcher￼......





Schroedc said:


> Call it Little Willie



Reminds of bill the butcher...william cutting from gangs of NY...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Or Edward as in scissorhands

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony

Miss DeKNEEnomore. Tony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem

gman2431 said:


> Thanks Colin!
> 
> And holy crap man... Talk about getting out of it with only what you got. @Tclem would have had to make a really big FBE hair stick for a peg leg.


I'll cut it out in my new toy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt

Kevin said:


> I got home last night and slept off and on until about 11 today or so. I had to get up and pee every hour to hour and a half though so the sleep was broken up. My knee feels pretty dang good, and the extreme body aches I had (which puzzled me and the doc and all the nurses) have abated about 70%. There are several theories about it everything from anisthesia side effects to the hours of pain I endured before getting any pain meds making my muscles stay all tensed for that long to the way I've had to use muscles I don't normally use to shift in bed and get out of bed etc. to a combo of all three. I caught hell from the nurses because I refused to stay in bed. I just can't man.
> 
> The doc had told the nurse after surgery to write an order for crutches post op and use them for a couple days. The order never got written so I assumed he wanted me to walk on it. I used the IV stand as a cructh. So i had walked downstairs (I used the elevator to actually do down trust me stairs would have been impossible) and look at the snacks available. When the doc found this out yesterday (some unnamed nurse told on me ahem Terry!) he looked at me incredulously and said "you were walking on that knee yesterday?!) My wife said this Doc has the reputation as a hardass with the nurses and said she glad she isn't the nurse responsible for writing that order because he's going to let her have it.
> 
> Here's the knees on the way home yesterday to show swelling (actually just looking for an excuse to show off my sexy legs..)
> View attachment 114104
> 
> Here's the present state of the wound during a bandage change an hour ago ...
> View attachment 114106
> 
> Not long after she changed the bandage I went out to the shop with my nurse nagging me all the way. I told her look I am using the damn crutches. I just wanted to make sure I had shut the air valve to the compressor and some other things I do when I secure the shop for the night. My knee is fine. It's a little sore but not bad at all. I can walk just fine without my crutches but I'm using them for the most part because life is easier when I do and not because of the knee. In fact I am pushing my luck right now sitting at the computer this long because she sees I'm on WB. I told her I had to check in with a few customers whose orders have been dealyed and she saif fine don't take long (I still haven't figured out how to gett all my emails accounts going to my phone).
> 
> I'm fixing to go back to bed and watch me some Netflix (Season 5 of Longmire has arrived woohoo!) I'll sneak on the forum on my phone time to time and read the jokes.
> 
> P.S. whoever said I am probably not taking my pain meds you are right. I was taking them religiously until this morning but my knee isn't hurting much now. Only pain med I am on is percocet but it makes you consitapted so I have started weaning myself off of that. But trust me I am NOT going to miss one single dose of the cephadroxol (antibiotic). I don't want an infection!
> 
> That's my sitrep and the last one I plan to give. Thanks for asking and supporting (and jabbing me too) everyone. Thanks to Don the Ho and Marc for the awesome pink panties and tutu they sent me in the hospital - I plan to put them to good use. Now I have to figure out a good way to break the news to my parents why I'm on crutches ....


Glad to hear your not the only one that gets ratted out by the wife. Went with her to her doctor appointment and the next thing I new they were calling me to the back to draw blood for an A1C check, which by they way was 5.5.


----------



## robert flynt

Schroedc said:


> He actually posted it in the How was your day thread- Here's the transcript--
> 
> ↑
> _Soooo, how did this accident actually happen. Looks like it was late afternoon. Were you tired a taking a chance on a risky cut or just an unlucky moment?
> I was in extremely thick brush on a slope and began to feel unsafe the way I was approaching the fall. I decided to reassess my plan, and as I was crabwalking around the tree looking up to make a better plan, a vine caught my foot and down I went. I had not locked the chain as I normally do when I walk with a running saw. When I fell I inadvertantly squeezed the throttle and fell on the bar.
> 
> Everything would have been okay but the spinning chain pulled the chap leg so hard it broke the lower two plastic quick snaps and moved the kevlar pant leg out of the way. I was able to get my finger off the trigger as I was falling, and that coupled with pant keg bogging the saw down before it started eating my flesh so the chain speed was low, otherwise might have been very very nasty indeed.
> 
> It all happened so fast. So in my view my main mistakes were this:
> _
> 
> _Wearing old worn-out chaps_
> _Walking with a running saw without engaging the brake_
> _Not clearing off the area around the tree before attacking it_
> _Not having a solid plan in place before starting the drop_
> _Having my finger on the trigger in combo with #2 above_
> _Operator carelessness. Over-confidence. Being a dummy._


Most people can't comprehend how fast thing like that can happen unless you have seen someone die in the blink of an eye!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## robert flynt

Don't mind seeing my blood but have real difficulty seeing other peoples bloody injuries, so when I first looked at Kevin's wound I could only take quick peeks. Makes me queezy!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

robert flynt said:


> Don't mind seeing my blood but have real difficulty seeing other peoples bloody injuries, so when I first looked at Kevin's wound I could only take quick peeks. Makes me queezy!


Funny, I'm the opposite.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

robert flynt said:


> Don't mind seeing my blood but have real difficulty seeing other peoples bloody injuries, so when I first looked at Kevin's wound I could only take quick peeks. Makes me queezy![/QUOTE





robert flynt said:


> Don't mind seeing my blood but have real difficulty seeing other peoples bloody injuries, so when I first looked at Kevin's wound I could only take quick peeks. Makes me queezy!




Mine or others blood...


----------



## Kevin

All you calling yourselves good guys take note.... Euripides said:
_
When a good man is hurt, all who woukd be called good must suffer with him. _ 

This means quite a few of you self-described saints should be cutting your left knee with a chainsaw down into the patella. Let's get busy now you good men we're a team - we're all in this together.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## deltatango

Spinartist said:


> Kevin's _Walking with a running saw & engaging the brake _or shutting the saw off would have prevented his injury. When we take a chance by not using safety sense or features we increase our odds of a nasty injury.


In principle, I agree with you Lee. This one weak link in the safety chain would have likely prevented Kevin's accident. The accident could have been different, however, factoring in the "down he went" aspect of it. He could just as easily got between the hot muffler and a hard place, or any number of twisted ankle, broken leg scenarios as easily. I think the fact remains, that being human, we all can get tired, or excited, or distracted, etc., and sh%t just happens. It happens all the time if not kept in check. All the best practices and observing of protocols will not stop fate. It's not humanly possible to be perfect all the time. When events conspire to form perfect storms, accidents just happen. In hindsight, they all could have been prevented, but mindset, physical conditions, mental distractions and so many things that can contribute can one day have their way, and we suffer the consequences. 
I agree with what you said about always being on guard and practicing safe working habits. But being prepared for an eventuality, is of utmost importance as well. Having a first aid kit, or just knowledge about how to stop major bleeding could be critical.
I knew a logger in New Hampshire - a really skilled worker who was out in the woods working alone in the winter. He felled a tree and it twisted on him and slid backwards, pinning his arm under the tree. A broken off branch pierced through his forearm at one point. The saw was running in his outstretched clenched hand. He lay on the ground in the snow trapped by the weight of a log cutting off circulation to his arm, with the saw running. What more could go wrong? The saw caught the tree on fire.
Thankfully, his wife was meeting him for lunch that day and he didn't show and she called his boss. They quickly found him and put out the fire and cut him loose, but he was unconscious and had lost a lot of blood. 
His wife too, was a nurse, and she administered first aid which likely saved his arm and his life, but for the rest of his life his hand and forearm remained crippled and maimed. When he talked about how it happened, he said he just doesn't know, it happened so fast. He said he was doing everything right, everything the same as always.

My experience has been that it is much easier to see in hindsight what could have caused the accident, then to know it's going to happen at any given moment. Having been in some real doozies myself, I know it is critically important to know how to survive a critical incident when operating alone, especially when out in the woods.

Just as we must be resolved to avoid accidents by adhering to safety rules, we must also be aware that accidents simply do happen when least expected and due to poor judgement brought about by simply being human, and through forces beyond our control.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Great Post 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Kevin said:


> All you calling yourselves good guys take note.... Euripides said:
> _
> When a good man is hurt, all who woukd be called good must suffer with him. _
> 
> This means quite a few of you self-described saints should be cutting your left knee with a chainsaw down into the patella. Let's get busy now you good men we're a team - we're all in this together.


Rose's are red, violets are blue,
You want us to follow
I'll start with "FU"

It was sad when you did this but that day has passed, the flowers have wilted the balloons lost their gas. You tried to get shorter, why we don't know I thought such little people just wanted to grow. 

So the next time your out there cutting up logs,
It's wood not the legs where you bury the dogs.

Since we know you will live and our fear is all gone, I will say to my brothers that screwing with @Kevin has resumed and...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Kevin

deltatango said:


> In principle, I agree with you Lee. This one weak link in the safety chain would have likely prevented Kevin's accident. The accident could have been different, however, factoring in the "down he went" aspect of it. He could just as easily got between the hot muffler and a hard place, or any number of twisted ankle, broken leg scenarios as easily. I think the fact remains, that being human, we all can get tired, or excited, or distracted, etc., and sh%t just happens. It happens all the time if not kept in check. All the best practices and observing of protocols will not stop fate. It's not humanly possible to be perfect all the time. When events conspire to form perfect storms, accidents just happen. In hindsight, they all could have been prevented, but mindset, physical conditions, mental distractions and so many things that can contribute can one day have their way, and we suffer the consequences.
> I agree with what you said about always being on guard and practicing safe working habits. But being prepared for an eventuality, is of utmost importance as well. Having a first aid kit, or just knowledge about how to stop major bleeding could be critical.
> I knew a logger in New Hampshire - a really skilled worker who was out in the woods working alone in the winter. He felled a tree and it twisted on him and slid backwards, pinning his arm under the tree. A broken off branch pierced through his forearm at one point. The saw was running in his outstretched clenched hand. He lay on the ground in the snow trapped by the weight of a log cutting off circulation to his arm, with the saw running. What more could go wrong? The saw caught the tree on fire.
> Thankfully, his wife was meeting him for lunch that day and he didn't show and she called his boss. They quickly found him and put out the fire and cut him loose, but he was unconscious and had lost a lot of blood.
> His wife too, was a nurse, and she administered first aid which likely saved his arm and his life, but for the rest of his life his hand and forearm remained crippled and maimed. When he talked about how it happened, he said he just doesn't know, it happened so fast. He said he was doing everything right, everything the same as always.
> 
> My experience has been that it is much easier to see in hindsight what could have caused the accident, then to know it's going to happen at any given moment. Having been in some real doozies myself, I know it is critically important to know how to survive a critical incident when operating alone, especially when out in the woods.
> 
> Just as we must be resolved to avoid accidents by adhering to safety rules, we must also be aware that accidents simply do happen when least expected and due to poor judgement brought about by simply being human, and through forces beyond our control.




I agree with you Mark. I can't remember who it was with, because I've talked with several members via phone, PM, and text since it happened. I said to one member (and this was before Spin's post) that had I corrected any 1 of the 5 mistakes in the bullet list of my self-assessment I would nt have had an accident or would not have been cut during it and no one would have ever known. I've had many close calls - all loggers do. This one bit me. Thanks for your thoughtful post, not because it makes me feel less culpable, becuase I am 100% to blame. But thanks for letting others know sh!t happens. It just does. I'm proud of myself that I never panicked and dealt with the situation pretty well - I didn't go into a lot of detail about the part between the accident and driving off. I'm proud I shared this with others. I'm proud that I'm champing at the bit to get back out there and finish the job.

Reactions: Like 10 | +Karma 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I agree with you Mark. I can't remember who it was with, because I've talked with several members via phone, PM, and text since it happened. I said to one member (and this was before Spin's post) that had I corrected any 1 of the 5 mistakes in the bullet list of my self-assessment I would nt have had an accident or would not have been cut during it and no one would have ever known. I've had many close calls - all loggers do. This one bit me. Thanks for your thoughtful post, not because it makes me feel less culpable, becuase I am 100% to blame. But thanks for letting others know sh!t happens. It just does. I'm proud of myself that I never panicked and dealt with the situation pretty well - I didn't go into a lot of detail about the part between the accident and driving off. I'm proud I shared this with others. I'm proud that I'm champing at the bit to get back out there and finish the job.



definitely comes under SH!t happens- 25 yrs in biz 100's of frames of scaffold in the air for 25 yrs and worst accident in company was falling 5 ft- compound fracture- if it was not for quick thinking of men on site he could have died. And the Irony of it all- He was in charge of safety for the company....... shat happens....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> definitely comes under SH!t happens- 25 yrs in biz 100's of frames of scaffold in the air for 25 yrs and worst accident in company was falling 5 ft- compound fracture- if it was not for quick thinking of men on site he could have died. And the Irony of it all- He was in charge of safety for the company....... shat happens....



That's a safety record to be proud of.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Kevin

Don Ratcliff said:


> Rose's are red, violets are blue,
> You want us to follow
> I'll start with "FU"
> 
> It was sad when you did this but that day has passed, the flowers have wilted the balloons lost their gas. You tried to get shorter, why we don't know I thought such little people just wanted to grow.
> 
> So the next time your out there cutting up logs,
> It's wood not the legs where you bury the dogs.
> 
> Since we know you will live and our fear is all gone, I will say to my brothers that screwing with @Kevin has resumed and...
> 
> View attachment 114221



When is the "game" *not* ever on with you?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> That's a safety record to be proud of.


Thanks, We had lots of incentives- lots of the men that worked for me I had known most of my adult life- the person that broke his leg since 78- i had kids working for me- when you are working on scaffold you get a lot more done if you are not worried about falling off of it- and our state system for workers comp. rewards those with good records. One of the few things they do right but it works. Safety is /was an important part of what we did.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> When is the "game" *not* ever on with you?




he is in Hawaii- the salt air- does weird things....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

woodtickgreg said:


> I never stick my saws in the dirt, bad for the chain, bar, and clutch!
> Maybe a home lite or craftsman saw that I didn't care about and would just throw away after I wiped it out. But never a good saw.



I didn't want to make this post in the thread where you posted this and hijack it, but this reminded me of something I know you'd be interested to see. Wednesday Terry and I took the truck and trailer over to my daughter and SIL and I dropped her off and my SIL and me went to retrieve the tractor where'd I'd left it inside the woodline Friday after the accident. Before Terry and I left the house I grabbed the chainsaw out of the back of the truck (yes I dragged it out with me Friday lol). It dawned on me as I looked at it that I would have expected to see long strands of kevlar streaming from the cutters, but the chain was clean as a whistle except for the surface rust that happens to a brand new chain that gets left out in the rain. I had to really look hard to see the tiny bits of kevlar and denim from my jeans stuck on just a few cutters. I expected more. Here a few pics I snapped before we left (notice the saggy chain).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deltatango

In every accident I've had, I also thought to myself how much worse it could have been. Instead of a "spliff" where a Lancelot dug in, it could have been "plunk" the sound of finger dropping on the floor.
Seeing that low profile chain, I think, oooh, sharp, sharp, sharp teeth, and how much worse it could have been for you Kevin.
Man you are right about being proud of how you handled it. Keeping a level head, quickly assessing the damage and moving toward the house then hospital was exactly right.
No cell phone service in the woods I'll bet, either. But frankly, no time to screw around with a call.
It's move move move, keep moving, and get to where you need to be.
Funny thing is what we do during these times. When I had a second heart attack, I went around the house, clutching my chest, made sure the dogs had water, locked all the doors, checked the stoves, and went out and waited on the porch for the ambulance to come. When they got there, I walked around the back, pulled myself up and got on the gurney and passed out.
I'm sure you did a lot of that kind of stuff, making sure everything was ok. It's part of being in shock. "If you can walk it's not shock", but actually it is.
Anyone who is in business or doing the work full time knows about this. The crap that happens just happens.
Good man kevin - you lived to go back and work again. Yeah, you'll be more careful. So will I and many here. Really, thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Schroedc

I can speak from experience on keeping your shift together when you have a major accident. Kevin did an amazing job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Blueglass

Mike1950 said:


> he is in Hawaii- the salt air- does weird things....


HEY! I resemble that remark. Not the Hawaii part but the salt air part.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Kevin said:


> I didn't want to make this post in the thread where you posted this and hijack it, but this reminded me of something I know you'd be interested to see. Wednesday Terry and I took the truck and trailer over to my daughter and SIL and I dropped her off and my SIL and me went to retrieve the tractor where'd I'd left it inside the woodline Friday after the accident. Before Terry and I left the house I grabbed the chainsaw out of the back of the truck (yes I dragged it out with me Friday lol). It dawned on me as I looked at it that I would have expected to see long strands of kevlar streaming from the cutters, but the chain was clean as a whistle except for the surface rust that happens to a brand new chain that gets left out in the rain. I had to really look hard to see the tiny bits of kevlar and denim from my jeans stuck on just a few cutters. I expected more. Here a few pics I snapped before we left (notice the saggy chain).
> 
> 
> View attachment 114236
> 
> View attachment 114237
> 
> View attachment 114240
> 
> View attachment 114241


I hate that style of chain with the folded over rakers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Me too but it's all that was available when I bought the saw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

deltatango said:


> ...quickly assessing the damage and moving toward the house then hospital was exactly right.
> No cell phone service in the woods I'll bet, either. But frankly, no time to screw around with a call.
> It's move move move, keep moving, and get to where you need to be.
> Funny thing is what we do during these times. When I had a second heart attack, I went around the house, clutching my chest, made sure the dogs had water, locked all the doors, checked the stoves, and went out and waited on the porch for the ambulance to come. When they got there, I walked around the back, pulled myself up and got on the gurney and passed out.
> I'm sure you did a lot of that kind of stuff, making sure everything was ok. It's part of being in shock. "If you can walk it's not shock", but actually it is.
> Anyone who is in business or doing the work full time knows about this. The crap that happens just happens.
> Good man kevin - you lived to go back and work again. Yeah, you'll be more careful. So will I and many here. Really, thanks for sharing.



It's a 20 minute minute drive between the woods and my house. There's a hospital in between that I drove right past. It's notoriously awful. My wife was getting ready for work so she just called in and said she wouldn't be working and took me to her hospital. It was the right move since my bleeding wasn't too bad. The hospital here may very well just cleaned it out, sewn me up and sent me home. If so I would probably be fighting sepsis right now (or be dead). Most don't go to the ER here unless it's minor or so bad they were broguth in unconscious by medics. The hospital here is terrible.


----------



## robert flynt

Kevin said:


> All you calling yourselves good guys take note.... Euripides said:
> _
> When a good man is hurt, all who woukd be called good must suffer with him. _
> 
> This means quite a few of you self-described saints should be cutting your left knee with a chainsaw down into the patella. Let's get busy now you good men we're a team - we're all in this together.


I like you Kevin (Chester JR.), but not that much! I don't know who said I am a saint but they lied.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## HomeBody

I like the self assessment part..."it was all my fault". What percentage of people in this country would immediately be making a list of people to sue. Let's see, the chainsaw maker for sure, and the chain maker if different from the saw. And that landowner never should have let Kevin do such dangerous work on his land. And what about those boots that caused you to trip. Sue 'em! Instead, we get old time American values, the way it should be. Gary

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist

@Kevin . How's your leg healing up ?? Did the stitches get taken out yet? Off the crutches?? Hope you're doing better!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin

Spinartist said:


> @Kevin . How's your leg healing up ?? Did the stitches taken out yet? Off the crutches?? Hope you're doing better!!!!



Been off crutches pretty much since the second day I was on them. Used them a couple times after when I had to travel longer than a hundred feet or so on foot. Been off painkillers for days not sure how many 5 I think. Stitches come out wednesday. Still have some drainage but not much. Going to put in a regular full day tomorrow in the shop filling some orders and getting some boxes out I owe members. 

Hope to go finish the logging I started late this coming week after sticthes are out or maybe that weekend see what the doc says. Thanks for asking all is well, doing great. .  .

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 2


----------



## deltatango

Might want to start back logging on some level ground Kevin... just sayin'

Glad you're doing well - thanks for the update.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

I think you should wait it out a lil more if you can. It's cut on the knee, so if you bend it too much it's gunna open up. Then you might get an infection. And that would be a real bummer....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tony

I agree with Marc, take it real slow. Let the Mrs. check it out careful! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## deltatango

When you are standing, if you can bend your leg backwards, grab your ankle, then slowly pull your foot up to your butt. If you can touch your heel to your butt without too much pain and without stress on your wound, then you're ready and good to go.

First, try this lying on your side in bed. Bend your leg backwards at the knee slowly, making sure no stress on the knee. From there, grab the ankle with your hand and slowly slide your hand down your foot to just above the toes. Gradually pull back being careful to notice pain and stress on the wound.

This is a good excercise that will help get the wound limbered up. Be careful at first - take it slowly.

When standing, grab something like the top of a refrigerator with the opposite hand. When you can do this excercise without pulling something loose or having too much pain, then you should be good to go.

This excercise is easy, and is is self evident about what can and can't be done. When you can do a deep knee bend and a duck walk, there is no question whatsoever what the wound can handle.

This comes from my own experience from similar mishaps- the exercise from a physical therapist, along the line.

Better to test in a controlled situation than on the slope of a hill with one hand on the tree and the other holding the saw. Just a friendly suggestion. If I was in your position I'd want to get right back out there and finish what I started - wound be dam!ed. But I know it takes a long time for wounds to heal fully when older and with diabetes, so now I'm more careful about it all.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## ripjack13

deltatango said:


> When standing, grab something like the top of a refrigerator with the opposite hand.



In @Kevin 's case, one of those college dorm fridges....

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> deltatango said:
> 
> 
> 
> When standing, grab something like the top of a refrigerator with the opposite hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In @Kevin 's case, one of those college dorm fridges....
Click to expand...


Again, I don't care how vertically challenged you are, that there's funny crap! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Kevin

I'm using common sense guys. I borrowed some from my neighbor. He said I have to give it back after the weekend though.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## justallan

@Kevin, here's a little pick-me-up for you that showed up today.
Now stop worrying about that little scratch you got shaving and come on up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Nature Man

In reflection, maybe it's time for SawStop to make a chainsaw! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

justallan said:


> @Kevin, here's a little pick-me-up for you that showed up today.
> Now stop worrying about that little scratch you got shaving and come on up.
> 
> View attachment 114507
> 
> View attachment 114508
> 
> View attachment 114509
> 
> View attachment 114510

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

Glad you're doing/feeling better Kevin. I think we all beat ourselves up after a preventable accident. I know I still don;t use the blade guard on the TS after mine. I do need to come up with e Riving knife though.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin

It's been 25 days and I'm back out here doing one of my favorite things in life. The serenity of solo logging just cannot be beat. And yes I have my phone with me this time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Kevin said:


> It's been 25 days and I'm back out here doing one of my favorite things in life. The serenity of solo logging just cannot be beat. And yes I have my phone with me this time!



Good luck. Let us all know that you have made it home safe.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Its dark here, did he make in?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

If not, did he leave a trail of sawdust???

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Fsyxxx

Kevin decided to up his game and had this built. Skip to the end to see the finished product.








Really cool web series btw!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Palaswood

I saw this video on YouTube and I thought of Kevin. I'm glad he wasn't hurt more seriously after watching this!


----------



## ripjack13

Fsyxxx said:


> Kevin decided to up his game and had this built. Skip to the end to see the finished product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really cool web series btw!



Very cool....


----------



## ripjack13

Palaswood said:


> I saw this video on YouTube and I thought of Kevin. I'm glad he wasn't hurt more seriously after watching this!



Did you just refer to Kevin as an idiot with a chainsaw?....


----------



## Kevin

Palaswood said:


> I saw this video on YouTube and I thought of Kevin. I'm glad he wasn't hurt more seriously after watching this!



Please don't confuse me with people who don't know wtf they're doing. There's a difference between careless stupid, and stupid stupid.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## deltatango

Yeah, and then there's when you're doing it right and sh!t just happens.

Most of those guys on the tree tops in that video were wearing their gear - it's what saved their lives.

People can kid all they want, but when stuff happens to you, it ain't funny.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Palaswood

ripjack13 said:


> Did you just refer to Kevin as an idiot with a chainsaw?....


I did not! I simply thought about how it coulda been worse and we are all lucky he's still around

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | +Karma 1


----------

